# Richie is deaf!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been observing him for a while but i think its time to realise he is deaf as a newt!! His ears show no signs of blockage and as this has made me wonder since he was born i think its time to call him deaf!!

When you walk into the shed, if richard is asleep you cant wake him with a call, ive always wondered if he was just a really heavy sleeper but tuesay i was screaming sooooo loud and he just wouldnt wake, but when i banged the bars and he felt the vibration he woke. When i say i was screaming i mean screaming and shouting and whistling he just would not wake.

Bless him.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> I have been observing him for a while but i think its time to realise he is deaf as a newt!! His ears show no signs of blockage and as this has made me wonder since he was born i think its time to call him deaf!!
> 
> When you walk into the shed, if richard is asleep you cant wake him with a call, ive always wondered if he was just a really heavy sleeper but tuesay i was screaming sooooo loud and he just wouldnt wake, but when i banged the bars and he felt the vibration he woke. When i say i was screaming i mean screaming and shouting and whistling he just would not wake.
> 
> Bless him.


Bet u looked a right eejit!! Bless him!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless him, how old is he and can we have pics


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

This is Richard, he is approx 10 months old. He was only about 4 months when these were taken.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor little guy!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless him, hes beautiful, might have to bun nap him

does this mean he will be pulled from breeding now incase its genetic, as hes still a youngster it cant be his age


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor little er big guy. He's gorgeous hopefully it won't affect him too much


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor little guy. it is more common in BEW? 
I could have space for him as a house bun ...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww bless him. It wont cause him any problems I wouldnt think will it? 

TBH i'm not Kimba isnt partly deaf, but I wouldnt say totally. It takes a hell of a lot to wake her, I can go in there saying morning to everyone but until one of the others nudges her, she wont wake up! Either that or she's just zonked, or just her usual bimbo self!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well im confused!!! Yesterday i went in and shouted and he turned around, thought it prob just a coinsidence, but today he did it again!!
They do say albino's are higher risk from being deaf and the BEW isnt far from Albino :/ confused now!!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

poor richie! im sure it wont effect him if he is deaf. when i was younger my parents had two pure white cats with blue eyes and they were both deaf and lived full and happy lives. 

have you tried the method the vets use? 

where you place them onto a table and clap behind them (make sure you dont touch anything) if they respond, they can hear you.

sometimes when they are in their own surroundings they might just be spaced out


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

BEW and albino are no where near each other, the genetic make up is compleatly different BEW is 2 active copies of the VM gene and in no way effects pigmentation
albino is a lack of any pigmentation, albinos are genetically a different colour carrying the albino gene, an albino can genetically be black, blue, fawn ect ect the only way you will know what a albino genetically is, is by knowing their background, or by test breeding, look at nikie's albino, i can tell you he is most likely a genetic black otter, a BEW is only ever genetically a BEW

it is the lack of any pigmentation, and the gene that causes that, that creates problems with albinos, BEW do not have that gene


----------

